# [video] Orientation of last layer without algorithm (corners)



## circular (Jun 3, 2012)

Hello!

Here is a video to explain how to orient corners, which is part of OLL, but without using algorithms. Here every move is explained. Well, the basic 3-cycle is very briefly explained, so if you want more explanation, see the other video below that explains commutators. 




My english contains some mistakes, I know. 

About commutators :


----------

